# Looking for recipe....



## Fabiola (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anyone have a recipe for sour cream made from milk (not from cream)? I would appreciate...


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry, just found this thread, but try this and just shorten the drain time.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f79/lactic-cheese-18387/


----------



## Fabiola (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you, it sounds good...


----------

